# Frisco Woods Campground, Obx, North Carolina



## Bill & Kate

We are midway through our yearly week at Frisco Woods Campground. Having nice sunny weather, and of course, excellent sunsets ....

Love this time of year - no crowds, and everything is opened up and ready for the season.

The campground restrooms were completely redone during the off season.


----------



## rsm7

Enjoy! We love Frisco Woods. Hows the access for beach driving? Is the point open for beach driving?


----------



## Bill & Kate

rsm7 said:


> Enjoy! We love Frisco Woods. Hows the access for beach driving? Is the point open for beach driving?


You can walk a mile or so to the point if you stay below the high tide line. There is a goggle map on the website that has the open areas - a couple
Miles by the airport and a few miles down by the museum toward the inlet. Not to bad this time a year, but will get crowded once the season kicks int gear.


----------



## rsm7

Bill & Kate said:


> Enjoy! We love Frisco Woods. Hows the access for beach driving? Is the point open for beach driving?


You can walk a mile or so to the point if you stay below the high tide line. There is a goggle map on the website that has the open areas - a couple
Miles by the airport and a few miles down by the museum toward the inlet. Not to bad this time a year, but will get crowded once the season kicks int gear.
[/quote]

Yes I have seen that map. We haven't been down there in a couple years partly due to the restrictions on beach driving.


----------

